# Na na na na na na!!



## Heather (Nov 9, 2006)

Ya say it's yer Birthday....
Happy Birthday to ya! 

Marco! 
Whoohoo, the big quarter century! 


Have a great day bro!! 
(psst, buy some plants....)


----------



## Park Bear (Nov 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## gore42 (Nov 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday Marco!


----------



## Tony (Nov 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday Marco!


----------



## bwester (Nov 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday Man!


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 9, 2006)

ah to be 25 again  

Happy Birthday Marco!!!:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday!
________
MEDICAL MARIJUANA SEEDS


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday Marco!

Or as we say in Dutch: Van Harte Gefeliciteerd!

Robert


----------



## adiaphane (Nov 9, 2006)

happy freaking birthday marco!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 9, 2006)

It's gonna be a busy birthday month ahead 

Jon
________
Daihatsu copen history


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 9, 2006)

Marco, 

I didn't know what kind of cake you liked, so I went out on a limb and got this one for you. I hope you like cheesecake...


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 9, 2006)

Marco,

Happy Birthday! Enjoy your family and an orchid!


----------



## Bolero (Nov 9, 2006)

Happy birthday.

I will I was only 1/4 of a century.........


----------



## Jason Fischer (Nov 9, 2006)

John,

Please send me one of those cakes on my birthday as well.

Oh yeah, Happy Birthday Marco! You're just a young buck!


----------



## TADD (Nov 10, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Heather (Nov 10, 2006)

I thought it was nice that John took the extra time to find someone with the correct number of candles. :rollhappy:


----------



## Marco (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone you guys are great. Dunno if this counts but I got a flask on phal. bellina in yesteray 

John you are the man :drool: that alba is the sweetest one of them all.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday Marco!!!


----------



## Marco (Nov 10, 2006)

it just came!

ahhh  

10 lobsters and 2 lbs of scallops






I kinda feel bad cooking them alive. Oh well...mmm can't wait till dinner


----------



## Heather (Nov 10, 2006)

Marco said:


> I kinda feel bad cooking them alive. Oh well...mmm can't wait till dinner



Marco, for $4700 and change you could have one of these. 
http://www.time.com/time/2006/techguide/bestinventions/inventions/meals.html


----------



## gore42 (Nov 10, 2006)

Damn Marco... invite me to your next birthday party  Those lobster claws look so red, they look as though they're already cooked! How are you seasoning the scallops? Are they going to be served with the main course or as appetizers.. like wrapped in prosciutto?

Despite what that link claims, lobsters die almost instantly if you drop them into a large vat of boiling water. Don't worry about it 

- Matt


----------



## Marco (Nov 10, 2006)

Heather - For 4700 id rather ask the lobsters if they would prefer slow and steamed or quick and boiled and use the case for some serious plants...lol

Matt - Heather sent over a recipe for the scallops wrapped in bacon , Thanks Heather. I'd invite you guys over but you guys are so far. I think the next ones gonna be within the next month cause my friend can get a sweet deal on a case of 25 for 150 mmmm


----------



## L I Jane (Nov 10, 2006)

A belated Happy Birthday-I thought I would get to see you so was waiting.I sure can't match John's Birthday cake so I won't even try.


----------



## Heather (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Marco - how'd the meal go?


----------



## Marco (Nov 12, 2006)

Heather - the dinner was great. The scallops were fried cause I didn't feel like firing up the grill. And I couldn't find any olive oil so I substituted sesame oil instead. As for the lobster the first 2 I think I over cooked but then figured out the timing the following lobsters . I will definately order from this place again. But with what Eric M. said I'm going to wait until the maybe the beginning of spring.  I also picked up some prosciutto and carbonara sauce from a local italian deli/semi butcher which was good but a little thin. I love heavy thick sauce. Maybe I shoulda added some conrstarch or something. Neways, next time I'll try to make it on my own


----------



## adiaphane (Nov 13, 2006)

Marco said:


> I love heavy thick sauce. Maybe I shoulda added some conrstarch or something. Neways, next time I'll try to make it on my own



Don't add cornstarch!!! Make a roux and add that to carbonara if you want it thicker!


----------



## Marco (Nov 13, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> Make a roux and add that to carbonara




whats that?


----------



## adiaphane (Nov 13, 2006)

roux
n : a mixture of fat and flour heated and used as a basis for
sauces
Definition: A roux is a mixture of butter and flour, cooked until bubbly. It can be browned very deeply, then used as the basis for etouffe and brown sauce. If not browned at all, it is the base of bechamel, veloute, or white sauce. By cooking the flour in the butter, the starch granulesin the flour begin to break. Then when liquid is added, the granules absorb the liquid, thickening the sauce.
________
In classical cuisine, you use roux to make sauces. I use it whenever I thicken a sauce that is non-Asian in origin, or whenever I make a reduction. The only times I use cornstarch is when I do Chinese cooking, but hey, Marco, do whatever you like.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy belated birthday. Ah to be 25 again...


----------

